
Ask HN: Fun project ideas to make $10? - HAL9OOO
My friend and I are having a friendly contest to see who can build a project&#x2F;webaite&#x2F;app that makes $10 first.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for fun projects or cool frameworks&#x2F;stacks to experiment with .
======
jetti
Create a program that pulls the top posts from subreddits on Reddit and put it
into a book then sell it. You could do this automatically by using Reddit's
API and then using a library to convert the text into PDF, ePub, etc.

~~~
kleer001
Copyright issues?

------
tedmiston
Buy something from China in semi-bulk (e.g., 6–12x) on Alibaba / AliExpress
and resell for profit from the US.

Even on very small purchases, like $3 phone cases, people are willing to pay
2-3x the price to be able to get them quickly from someone shipping from
inside the US. While it's not _highly_ profitable after fees, I think you
could automate and outsource most / all of the work.

Not sure if this totally aligns with what you and your friend are doing, but
just an idea I've been wanting to try lately.

~~~
ccdev
The caveat to this might be the longer shipping times from China. I'm just
bringing it up since this contest is also a race of sorts.

~~~
tedmiston
Yep, it totally is. So the person running it has to act more as a "cache" vs
dropshiping. I look at it as time arbitrage because people are happy to pay
more to wait less.

I think there's some interesting detail in optimizing against the market for
how much higher cost and shorter delivery time people value, kind of like a
convenience store.

------
imauld
If you're charismatic and can tell a good story I feel pretty confident you
could tell your story on Reddit and get people to just give you $10 to win
your bet.

------
dovin
You could try to do some automated trading with Bitcoin or another
cryptocurrency. Odds are just as good you would lose $10, of course.

~~~
jetti
You could lose a lot more than $10. Looking at the first BTC trading platform
I could find, SimpleFX[1], they are saying the Bitcoin/USD pair is going for
$2k+ while Ethereum is around $219 and LiteCoin around $40. At 1:10 leverage
you would need to put in over $200 to trade bitcoin, $42 to trade Ethereum and
$4 to trade LiteCoin. Leverage is a risky game too.

[1][https://simplefx.com](https://simplefx.com)

------
quickthrower2
Why not create your own coin as a smart contract on Etherium?

